# areas to live near Marbella?



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi folks, came here a year or so ago to ask some questions. We did come out for a week last year in August just to get a feel for the place as we had never been before and I sort of hoped It would disappoint and we could forget about possibly moving. But, we stayed in a small beach side apt in Rosaria area(I think) and liked it much better than I thought we would. 

I have two kids 13 and 10 and we fancy a move that would hopefully benefit us as a family and their education. I'm looking at the English International College (why we got an apartment in Rosaria) and we also spent some time at the R M Tennis Club as we are all regular players.

The idea of living just outside Marbella, close to the school and tennis club and beach is appealing but just wondered what folks views on areas are. Where do most expats live, especially those with children and children attending EIC? And thoughts and advice on school, area etc is welcome. Rosaria/Las Chappas was nice but not sure if it would have a community feel or just has holiday makers just passing through.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Good luck with your search Galluslass. We too would want a place near a good Tennis club. The clubs in Spain seem to all be in the David Lloyd mould . More like Sports centres than private clubs. In Lancashire I'm used to clubs having £150 a year fees. If I played the same amount as in UK I'd get through that money in 2 weeks. 
I cant find a R M Tennis club on google. What is its full name?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We have Norwegian friends who have a villa up the hill in El Rosario. They don't live there all the time but the area does seem mainly residential. It is an expensive area. There is also a Spanish private school there and a German one.


----------



## red52 (Aug 1, 2015)

Have you thought about Cabopino? Great location for Marbella and the surrounding area.


----------



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

pS51 - Royal Marbella Tennis Club. Very nice with a pool, gym and restaurant. We are members of David Lloyd in the UK, don't want to give up our tennis if we do move! Thinking if renting an apt with courts and pool rather than a house (at least to start with). 

Was just wondering where other expats choose to live, curious about rental fees as well.

If anyone can recommend a rental company, feel free to share.


----------

